# How to prevent pigeons from nesting under or around solar panels



## reyB0ng (Mar 24, 2020)

Hey guys I need some ideas or help to prevent pigeons from nesting under my solar panels. I've researched spikes, reflective tape, fake owls, and etc. any more suggestions or anything that is effective? Thanks in advance


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Is this a roof array? Any pics?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@reyB0ng, nice to meet you!

I concur with W-O-W; please give us a picture of your panels. 

You don't want your anti-bird measures to be a problem for techs and others who might service your array.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Could you make a skirt out a wire mesh?


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

https://www.nixalite.com/products/pigeon-control


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I'll just climb up on the roof and yank off my paper bag . . . 

Traumatize 'em!


----------



## reyB0ng (Mar 24, 2020)

sorry for the late reply but now i see a nest forming underneath


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I don’t see the nest in your photos. But whatever is building a nest under that panel, I doubt that it’s a pigeon.


----------



## marcosb (Nov 22, 2019)

I installed an ultrasonic bird repellent around house solar roof. Its work.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Some small trim sections out of black coil, affixed to the panel perimeters, to close off that space would work like a champ too.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Where is the nest?

Curious to know what it is. If it's insects, like wasps, might want to do something about them, too.


----------



## marcosb (Nov 22, 2019)

marcosb said:


> I installed an ultrasonic bird repellent around house solar roof. Its work. Recommend my review about websolarguide.com/solar-panels-for-garden/


Seems interesting.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes, solar repellent as mentioned before.


----------

